# Paging *rt*



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

How about we just go sailing when you come to San Diego in January? Whole lot less work and more relaxing then pounding climbs.
carter


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Carter Taylor said:


> How about we just go sailing when you come to San Diego in January? Whole lot less work and more relaxing then pounding climbs.
> carter


now, what fun would that be? no hard work? more relaxing? it's the off-season, we're not supposed to be out relaxing and having fun! hee hee hee hee.

sailing sounds lovely!!

btw, i'll be in SD from 1/23 until 1/29. 

rt


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*rt* said:


> btw, i'll be in SD from 1/23 until 1/29.
> 
> rt


You should let all of the Orange Countians know what day ya'll are riding so we can head down there and compare tan lines.

B


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

donkey said:


> You should let all of the Orange Countians know what day ya'll are riding so we can head down there and compare tan lines.
> 
> B


LOL. no good tan lines this year. sorry. 

most likely i'll be out riding every day except 1/25. probably riding trails on 1/28 (the rest of the time i'll be playing roadie). 

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Need a crew*



Carter Taylor said:


> How about we just go sailing when you come to San Diego in January? Whole lot less work and more relaxing then pounding climbs.
> carter


If you really are up for sailing and need a crew let me know. If you need a boat I might even be able to arrange that too.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Thanks...*

I rent from Harbor Island Yacht Club. So you can handle a jib sheet? My wife would love somebody to help. She went from being my support in 24 hr races to handleing the jib sheets or jumping off the boat if I come into the dock too hot under sail, even having to sail the boat back to me after I stepped off in a show off move docking for lunch and the wind caught the bow of the boat, swung it away from me standing on the dock. 
When *rt* comes, we'll take her sailing if she wants to go. I'd rather go sail, spend the time benchracing and comparing stories. Again, much easier and more relaxing then actually having to ride.
Last time I met her, we froze climbing from Pine Valley headed for Julian in cold , stormy weather on our road bikes. Again, my wife bailed me out when I shortened the ride and headed directly to Lake Cuyumaca store, she picked us up.
carter


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sure can...*

...handle a tack or two. I used to belong to HIYC and was offering to get a boat from them but if you are a current member that is even better. Sailed with them for a couple years. Totally willing to join you and help out. Bareboated 3 times in the BVI (1 crew, 2 as skipper) so if you need a hand let me know. Always up for a sail and totally willing to just kick back and trim. Just make sure *rt* knows it is still a bit chilly on the water that time of year.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> ...handle a tack or two. I used to belong to HIYC and was offering to get a boat from them but if you are a current member that is even better. Sailed with them for a couple years. Totally willing to join you and help out. Bareboated 3 times in the BVI (1 crew, 2 as skipper) so if you need a hand let me know. Always up for a sail and totally willing to just kick back and trim. Just make sure *rt* knows it is still a bit chilly on the water that time of year.


excellent! i am completely useless as a sailor. about all i can contribute is some dead weight and the ability to drink a beer or 2. 

chilly? can't be much chillier than that ride Carter and i did 2 years ago. brrrr that was chilly!

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Great*



*rt* said:


> excellent! i am completely useless as a sailor. about all i can contribute is some dead weight and the ability to drink a beer or 2.
> 
> 
> *rt* said:
> ...


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*I can learn from you....*

I am certified to 25', but am actually taking the Costal Cruising class this coming weekend. I can sail up to 32' if I do not totally screw up this class and not pass it.
Bareboat Chartering would be next, maybe this summer. Already studying Navigation.
My sailing goal is to rent a boat in Long Beach, take a week sailing vacation to Catalina with my wife. My wife volunteers with a camp on Catalina every summer at Toyan Bay, Christy (runs the camp) said we could anchor there, as long as I take her husband sailing while there.
I have no doubt *rt* can handle her end of the venture, just show her which way to wrap the winch. She can also handle her share of benchracing, or compare scars..... She's tough!
Look forward to meeting you and sailing together.
Carter


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sounds good.*

I was certified through their 32' range but have skippered 45' catamarans in the BVI. I didn't push it with HIYC as I really didn't think I would be paying the fees they wanted for the larger boats in general so I never messed with it.

Catalina would be a great trip. I quit HIYC before they started there program with the club up there. It is nice as it cuts off at least one full day of a charter to get to Catalina from SD and makes the return trip much shorter as well. You will enjoy bareboating as well.

I took the basic and advanced coastal navigation from the USCG aux. They had classes at Southwestern YC. It was free other than paying for nav tools and charts. I just picked up a class schedule from the office on Harbor Drive if you want to check them out.

Yes, I have read *rt*'s posts and see pics. I am sure that sailing will be fine for her. Just didn't want her to be cold as once you are out there you can't just jump ship. I am glad it is sailing that we are talking about as she would leave me in the dirt when it comes to riding. 

I have the dates on my calander that she is here so just keep me posted or send a PM. I am in Ocean Beach so I can get there quick. Just need to make sure I have the date open.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

how 'bout a tentative plan for the 26th? 

after the 25th i'm free and easy (i'm "attending" a conference all week but i will be done with my presentations by the end of the day on the 25th). it would be a good way to decompress from 3 hrs of lecturing to strangers. 

Pedaling Pyrate: i'll be in Pacific Beach right down the street from you! let me know if you want to hook up for a road ride on the 24th. 

rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Carter Taylor said:


> just show her which way to wrap the winch.


I was waiting for that. I wonder if she knows what she's in for. Nothing like a good upper body workout.

wooglin (former grinder extraordinaire, but not good for much else).


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Thursday the 26th....*

I'll let Sandra know.
Pyrate, date OK? E-mailed you contact info using this site. Let me know if you do not get.
Winter Fling SD1 in early stage


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sounds good*

Thursday the 26th. It is on my calendar. Just keep me posted about a time and boat cost etc. I did get the e-mail message too.

*rt* - riding midweek other than early am before work is hard as I am a 8-5'er for work so a ride on the 24th will be difficult as it is dark after 5. I am requesting the day off for the sail and can't really take two days off in the same week. My morning rides start at 6am for an hour if that works for you. 

FYI- these boats are pretty small and the "grinding" on the winches isn't that tough. I do recommend putting down your beer first though.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Talk about grinding....*

a couple weekends ago, I was on a starboard tack down by the Midway, the "Stars and Stripes" over took me on the same tack and passed me about 10 yards windward. I had never seen her this close before, she was beutiful. You can pay to spend an afternoon on her. No, I did not pull in my sails and try to keep up with her. It would be like, Lance Armstrong attacking from behind you on a climb, no chance at all. We will make sure that we take a bigger boat though, with an indoor head, especially if a beer or two is going to be downed.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*IACC Boats*

are simply amazing. Like any specialized sport...they are out of our class. Their tacking angle is so extreme it blows your mind. Your comparison to attempting to catch Lance is a good one.

Ever heard the comment that most MOB (man overboard) rescues are done for men with their flies down? Seems they didn't use the head or didn't have one and....  For *rt*'s sake I think it would be good to have a boat with an indoor head.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> Thursday the 26th. It is on my calendar. Just keep me posted about a time and boat cost etc. I did get the e-mail message too.
> 
> *rt* - riding midweek other than early am before work is hard as I am a 8-5'er for work so a ride on the 24th will be difficult as it is dark after 5. I am requesting the day off for the sail and can't really take two days off in the same week. My morning rides start at 6am for an hour if that works for you.
> 
> FYI- these boats are pretty small and the "grinding" on the winches isn't that tough. I do recommend putting down your beer first though.


oof. 6am rides after tuesday (i.e., once my body has adjusted to pacific time) will definitely not be happening for me! 

oh, i have to put my beer down to work? hmph. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> For *rt*'s sake I think it would be good to have a boat with an indoor head.


i'd appreciate that. not too many trees to hide behind should the need arise. 

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*I agree..*

6am sucks but it is the only time I get to ride during the week. The company I work for took out the shower so commuting is difficult.  I ride on casual days and when it is cooler but those times are limited here.

I do recommend putting the beer down to grind the winch! Not required but definitely recommended!


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*I'll reserve one of these...*

as long as I do not screw up my certification this weekend.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*No Pressure*

No pressure on passing!!


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*No pressure...*

I think determination made me a decent solo racer, or anything else I have done. Never get too high or low emotionally, just press on. If I did not pass it this weekend, just would take it again later.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Certified and boat reserved....*

Passed everything, instructor signed me off. We have a 32' boat reserved for January 26th.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Carter Taylor said:


> Passed everything, instructor signed me off. We have a 32' boat reserved for January 26th.


awesome!!

looking forward to it!



rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*good deal*

Congrats!


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Pyrate, On restricted area....*

on the San Diego chart, there is a very large area outside the harbor that you can transit through, but with restrictions. This area I asssume is so no boat can lie in wait for an attack on Navy vessels and to be able to control the approach to the harbor.

How do they deal with a weekender or recreational user who probably has never seen a chart and knows absolutely nothing about that area? Are they pretty aggressive? Is it the Navies resposibility or harbor police?

Hope you ladies do not mind if I continue to use this thread for communication related to this subject and *rt*'s return to the west coast. Let me know if there is a problem.

Thank you,
Carter


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Have to check*

Not sure what area you are discussing. I will have to look it up when I get home. We are talking about outside of the actual bay, past the Lighthouse or???


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*In the open water...*

an area probably 5 x 10 (guessing) nautical miles. (I tried to find a copy of chart #80 online right now, but everyone wants to sell.) Just a very, very large area outside the harbor.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Not sure...*

... I will check it out when I get home. I have the SD bay chart. Not sure if it is on that chart or not. A lot of Naval restricted areas are noted for specific reasons like no anchoring etc. Nothing that I can think of that is restricted for passing through but until I see the chart I will have to wait on making a positive statement on that.

As to your question about newbees in the area and whether they are looking at a chart and know about a restriction I will say that ignorance of the law is not an excuse. If you are specifically not supposed to be there and they choose to enforce it - you are liable. When you take a vessel out you must be prepared and not having a chart or knowing where you are is not a reason for being in restricted waters. Harbor police generally patrol for harbor violations. A Navy restriction generally requires Navel enforcement and I can't speak in exact terms but Harbor police do not have the right to enter a restricted area either. It is pretty hard to elude the law in a boat so in the end enforcement officers know that they can get you when they want you. The only encounter I have had with anyone is while sailing to the Coronado Islands off to Mexican coast. We sailed down and back without ever stepping foot off the boat and we were met by Feds making sure we knew we had to clear customs. Pain in the neck and had never done it before but I don't mess with them. Had to head to the harbor police dock and they search the boat. I have a bunch of fishing friends that go out 100+ miles off the Mexican coast and never clear on the way back so maybe it was a random enforcement or maybe we were closer to the Mexican shore than what they like. Funny part is that even if you claim you weren't there and even clear your GPS it is still stored in the system and they can get access in the manner of minutes. Not worth lying to them in my opinion.

So that is the only experience I have encountered with the nautical law.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*I knew about checking in with Harbor Police from Mexico*

The restrictions imposed in the area I am talking about: No fishing, no stopping, no water activities etc. (again trying to remember from the notes on the chart). From the notes they did not want anybody loitering in this particular section of water for security purposes. You could pass through, but better keep moving. 
I have the bay chart, this is on the opposite side that includes the Coronado Islands. Older charts, probably will not show as this most likely was installed after Sept 11, 2001 attacks.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*9/11*

Probably changed a lot. Just like the 1000' boundry they want around any naval vessel.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice sled*



Carter Taylor said:


> as long as I do not screw up my certification this weekend.


looks real comfy..


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*definitely more work....*

than the smaller boats though. Hoisting the main sail on a small boat you can do by hand. This boat you use a mechanical winch. A rookie like me who doesn't put enough wraps on the winch has to crank twice as much due to slippage of the halyard. This Catalina 320 definitely is comfortable, inside and out. 
I got an e-mail today stating there are only 10 solo spots left for Tucson, so better enter fast for the "24 hours in the Old Pueblo" race. The thought developed in my mind for just a second, "why not, just push the button and enter online. I'll ride myself back to shape". (I have used Tucson many times in the past to do that). But then I thought, do I want to spend a weekend in Tucson or a weekend on a boat like this? Last time I raced Tucson two years ago, it was 26* about 4:00am when I pulled out of the race in 6th place out of about 90 soloists, freezing to death. The cold just destroyed me mentally and physically. Naw, easy choice for me, the boat won. What choice would you have made?


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*more work, more fun!*

well, it can be. more waterline the faster you can go. The old style rigs made it easier to hoist by hand but more dangerous standing on the cabin roof next to the mast doing it. So I guess there are trade-off like anything.

My chart didn't have any restrictions listed so must be prior to any imposed by 9/11. We can always ask the club to see what they say.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*they did not look woried about it this Saturday...*

I plotted a course Friday night at home to the mid channel marker that is a few miles out, cut the corner. Just wanted to navigate by compass and chart to see if I came out where I was supposed to, checking myself along the way. Though it would be much better to try with excellent visibility, then after getting caught in bad weather and having to navigate for the first time to get home. 
The mid channel marker is right in the center of the area. There were fishing boats all over the place, just floating. The Coast Gaurd paid no attention to any of these boats.
Maybe they only enforce with activity. ie; (Ronald Reagan or the Nimitz going in or out)

Cycling related: rode my first 2 hour hammer session yesterday in the last 6 months. It was unintentional. I thought I was going with a couple of beginners to an area that has no sand or climbing. 
Much to my suprise after a friend picked me up, then turned left at this particular intersection instead of going straight, filled me in on the details of what we were doing and who we were riding with. 
If I had known up front, I would of ended up going to lunch with my wife and friends after church. It was a confidence builder though, the treatments I have been taking for some health issues must be working, I was able to hang OK after being off the bike for so long. Prior to these treatments, there would of been no way.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*got GPS?*

Not that I totally rely on GPS but I have one and mark the Bouy 1 and a few others. That way when you get into bad weather you can use it as a reference. Just remember how you marked them (passing them heading in or out of port and on the right or left) Don't want to slam into one because you couldn't remember how you marked it. I have a funny story about that for later. Also, should you use GPS, power it up before you need it. Wait until completely overcast or fog and sometimes you will have a hard time locating sats whereas if you have it running prior it will hold them better than trying to find them.

As to riding. I am trying to ride more. I haven't ridden like I should and am overweight and it is driving me crazy. Riding early am is the only way I really have available but I just am not a morning person. I have my clock set for 550 am to try and get an hour in each day but it just doesn't happen with any regularity. So don't feel bad.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

nice job on getting out on the bike. 6 mo off is a long time. glad to hear you are feeling better. maybe next year ('07) we can try the freeze-your-butt-off loop again. hehehe. 

looking forward to our sailing adventure.....and praying for clear weather. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> As to riding. I am trying to ride more. I haven't ridden like I should and am overweight and it is driving me crazy. Riding early am is the only way I really have available but I just am not a morning person. I have my clock set for 550 am to try and get an hour in each day but it just doesn't happen with any regularity. So don't feel bad.


i highly recommend commuting to work if possible. i am also NOT am morning person and on the days i commute in i find that i can leave my house at about the same time i normally do and get 1.5 hrs/25 miles in for the day. granted it also means i'm riding in 29* weather (BRRRRRRR!) but it's amazing how many layers i can wear and still be able to bend my knees enough to pedal. 

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i highly recommend commuting to work if possible. i am also NOT am morning person and on the days i commute in i find that i can leave my house at about the same time i normally do and get 1.5 hrs/25 miles in for the day. granted it also means i'm riding in 29* weather (BRRRRRRR!) but it's amazing how many layers i can wear and still be able to bend my knees enough to pedal.
> 
> rt


I have tried it but it is hard with my work situation. No shower and the commute is 10 miles one-way and business casual attire. Sure it can be done but so far my bosses give me that look of (what is up with the wrinkle in the pants) vs thinking that they hired an employee who is concerned with his health. The other bummer is riding home in the dark. While I have a NR classic plus headlight and blinker tailights and even valve stem lights it still makes me nervous. Perhaps I will just ignore the looks and keep going. Thanks for the positive suggestions. At least it isn't cold here.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> I have tried it but it is hard with my work situation. No shower and the commute is 10 miles one-way and business casual attire. Sure it can be done but so far my bosses give me that look of (what is up with the wrinkle in the pants) vs thinking that they hired an employee who is concerned with his health. The other bummer is riding home in the dark. While I have a NR classic plus headlight and blinker tailights and even valve stem lights it still makes me nervous. Perhaps I will just ignore the looks and keep going. Thanks for the positive suggestions. At least it isn't cold here.


the shower thing is a problem though if it isn't too hot it's probably nothing a little deodorant won't cure.  i've found that if i plan ahead for the days when i ride in it makes things much easier. the day before i ride in i bring in whatever i'm going to wear the next day so i don't have to wad it up and stuff it into my messenger bag (not to mention, shoes are heavy!). i also try to bring in as much non-perishable food for lunch as i can so i don't have to carry it. i keep as set of toiletries here so i don't have to carry those either. with all this stuff at work all i need to do is ride in.  granted i have had a few days where i had to go without socks or once, ahem, commando because i'd forgotten essentials. 

for riding home i just suck it up and hope no one runs me over. i've got a blinkie light on the back of my bike and a Lights in Motion ARC light on my helmet. since drivers don't seem to see me during the day i have no real hope that they'll see me once the sun goes down but if i still have the ability after being hit i can always try to direct my helmet light into their eyes or rear view mirror and blind them. 

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*rt* said:


> the shower thing is a problem though if it isn't too hot it's probably nothing a little deodorant won't cure.  i've found that if i plan ahead for the days when i ride in it makes things much easier. the day before i ride in i bring in whatever i'm going to wear the next day so i don't have to wad it up and stuff it into my messenger bag (not to mention, shoes are heavy!). i also try to bring in as much non-perishable food for lunch as i can so i don't have to carry it. i keep as set of toiletries here so i don't have to carry those either. with all this stuff at work all i need to do is ride in.  granted i have had a few days where i had to go without socks or once, ahem, commando because i'd forgotten essentials.  rt


 Ha! That is pretty funny. (on a similar note I ran into a gal that was riding from work and had forgotten her bra that day only to break the zipper on her jersey on the way home. I had some duct tape and we attempted a fix but I don't know if it worked) I have been fortunate to always have what I need. Usually I do bring it in the day before and then ride home with it all in a backpack. I have some after work obligations on Tues/Thursdays that don't allow for riding to/from work that day so I can't do it everyday. I just sweat and have to deal with that.



*rt* said:


> for riding home i just suck it up and hope no one runs me over. i've got a blinkie light on the back of my bike and a Lights in Motion ARC light on my helmet. since drivers don't seem to see me during the day i have no real hope that they'll see me once the sun goes down but if i still have the ability after being hit i can always try to direct my helmet light into their eyes or rear view mirror and blind them.
> rt


 I have lights and while I brave it I worry. I work near a shopping mall and right now people are not in their right minds while driving too and from. Just a bit worrisome that someone is paying attention to their list of what to get so-in-so vs watching the road while driving their urban assult vehicle. I will take it to heart though and see if I can up my commutes to work and utilize the time better. Thanks.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Testosterone in the women's lounge....*

my levels had dropped to an extremely low level. Was having trouble just getting through the day many times, especially the middle and end of the week. No energy, insomnia etc. There were a couple times I quit rides. I started the rides thinking that things would get better as I went, they didn't. One ride I could go no further, had to wait for a ride. The other I was close to a ride and bailed out.
Started a gel daily (applied around the shoulder and upper arms. Cannot believe how many times I get asked to where I apply) to absorb and bring levels up. Actually feeling much better. I assume this has been the problem starting a few years back, but getting progressively worse. We had checked alergies, iron levels everything except testosterone. Blood always came back normal. The test for testosterone is different than normal blood work. It was nice to see a number that was way out of wack, because at that point I got to thinking my problems had to be mental. It is how I got into sailing, cause I could not ride, it gave me something to look forward to. Sandra would drive me over to San Diego, would get on a boat and have a good time.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

here is something weird. I submitted a reply and it doesn't show. So I started to re-submit only to scroll down and notice it was listed in the previous posts while on the reply screen. I had refreshed and even completely closed out of Mtbr.com and it still doesn't show. Strange.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Carter Taylor said:


> my levels had dropped to an extremely low level. Was having trouble just getting through the day many times, especially the middle and end of the week. No energy, insomnia etc. There were a couple times I quit rides. I started the rides thinking that things would get better as I went, they didn't. One ride I could go no further, had to wait for a ride. The other I was close to a ride and bailed out.
> Started a gel daily (applied around the shoulder and upper arms. Cannot believe how many times I get asked to where I apply) to absorb and bring levels up. Actually feeling much better. I assume this has been the problem starting a few years back, but getting progressively worse. We had checked alergies, iron levels everything except testosterone. Blood always came back normal. The test for testosterone is different than normal blood work. It was nice to see a number that was way out of wack, because at that point I got to thinking my problems had to be mental. It is how I got into sailing, cause I could not ride, it gave me something to look forward to. Sandra would drive me over to San Diego, would get on a boat and have a good time.


interesting. isn't it reassurring when you find out that something really IS wrong and it's not all in your head?! i remember how much trouble you were having with fatigue and riding. glad you guys were able to figure out the problem.

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

duplicate


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

looks like it has been fixed.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*When the surf is like this....*

what is it like offshore in a boat? How is the harbor?


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

harbor should be flat. Only when there is an extremely southern swell does the harbor ever become an issue. Wind in the harbor is about the only thing that stirs things up. 

Offshore....well, all I can say is if there isn't a reason to leave the harbor, don't do it. Swells creating this kind of wave are rolling across the ocean from as far as Hawaii. They are big rollers and can be sailed over but since it is only a very unusual occurance why not wait a few days and go later. 

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello, 

I am planning on bringing a cooler and will stock with some beer and water. What other kind of drinks would you like? Any soft drinks and if so any preferences...Coca-Cola/Pepsi...diet....ginger ale (for the stomach  )? Just let me know. I live the closest and can easily have it ready. Also, parking is limited to public parking other than Carter's car so *rt* would you like to carpool? January midweek shouldn't be too busy but I thought I would offer.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*what is your schedule this next Saturday?*

I would like to take a 320 out for some practice. Also want to stop at H&S Yacht sales and look a a coule listings. Do you know about the program where Harbor Yacht Club will charter your private boat to help make income for the boat?


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*out of town*

Sorry. I won't be available. I am out of town for the weekend.

I have never heard of the HIYC program about them chartering the boat for you. It might be new.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Reminder*

If you do go out just watch for obstacles in the water. After the rain you can find just about anything partially submerged waiting to inflict damage.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Everything still on for .....*

Thursday the 26th?

I'm good and looking forward to it. Pyrate is going to have to raise the main sail though, if my lower back continues to be as sore as it is. Actually, I think Pyrate is going to have to raise the main sail even if my back is not sore.

See you all next week.

Carter


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

**rt* *rt* *rt* *rt* *rt* *rt**

We can give *rt* a chance to hoist a main right? 

Thursday 26th is on. Just let me know what time you want to meet.

This is the boat we are taking....the big one right?


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*What is that thing...*

she's big.
Looks like Catalina also.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Mirabella V*

one of the largest if not the largest single masted boats in the world. Won't fit under the golden gate bridge. You can charter her in the Med or Caribbean for $60K/week.

as to hoisting the main....we can get some pedals set up to attach to the winch and then *rt* can get some "biking" in.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> one of the largest if not the largest single masted boats in the world. Won't fit under the golden gate bridge. You can charter her in the Med or Caribbean for $60K/week.
> 
> as to hoisting the main....we can get some pedals set up to attach to the winch and then *rt* can get some "biking" in.


60K/week? pshaw, that's nothing. HA!!

yep, i'm still in for Thurs. dunno about hoisting the main, though. on the other hand, if it's a choice between that and walking the plank i'm all for hoisting the main. 

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*anyone have an expense account?*



*rt* said:


> 60K/week? pshaw, that's nothing. HA!!
> 
> yep, i'm still in for Thurs. dunno about hoisting the main, though. on the other hand, if it's a choice between that and walking the plank i'm all for hoisting the main.
> 
> rt


$60K for a week - someone has an expense account right? 

I never thought about making someone walk the plank. I'm slipping.

I don't mind hoisting. I might require someone to sing a cadence though.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> $60K for a week - someone has an expense account right?
> 
> I never thought about making someone walk the plank. I'm slipping.
> 
> I don't mind hoisting. I might require someone to sing a cadence though.


i work for the gov't. we don't know the meaning of expense acct.

ooh, you don't want me singing anything!



rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*conference then?*

can we call it a conference then? 

No singing? I guess we can just have you yell, "HEAVE". It can work when raising the sail or when someone gets a little green around the gills!


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Enjoyed my sail...*

I know it wasn't bombing down a mountain or setting a hard tempo on a long climb, but I really enjoyed it. What my life has come to, peace and tranquility.

Pyrate, your personality and knowledge made for a very pleasurable and educating day for me, I look forward to sailing with you soon. I want to explore places further north of Point Loma or even the Coronado Islands, areas beyond my experience. I am perfectly comfortable in the boat with you.

Thanks *rt*, always good to see you again and trade stories. I think we are so similar in traits when it comes to cycling, your experiences are mine also. Really enjoyed your twinkling eyes and bright smile, so heartwarming. Good luck this season and keep the reports coming.
Carter


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*A Blast for me as well*



Carter Taylor said:


> I know it wasn't bombing down a mountain or setting a hard tempo on a long climb, but I really enjoyed it. What my life has come to, peace and tranquility.
> 
> Pyrate, your personality and knowledge made for a very pleasurable and educating day for me, I look forward to sailing with you soon. I want to explore places further north of Point Loma or even the Coronado Islands, areas beyond my experience. I am perfectly comfortable in the boat with you.
> 
> ...


Sailing is definitely a diversion or a a way of life that I can always find time for. I am glad we had the opportunity to go and look forward to the next time.

It was great to meet *rt* after reading all of her hilarious posts and I hope that with a future visit I can catch up with the riding part as well.

Thanks again for letting me impose on your sailing!

pyrate


----------

